# Totally overwhelmed by health issues with new cockatiel. Advice & support please!



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry, it's a long one but I'd really appreciate if you stuck around to read.

Two weeks ago now I was recommended to go see a parrot breeder who was selling some pastel face grey boys and I've been wanting a pastel face for awhile and I was looking for a male tiel too so I thought it was perfect. The breeder came pretty highly recommended because she's fairly well known in the breeding circles in my area. 

I was told that he is just weaned and 9 weeks old. I went to pick him up and found that he was very thin - his breastbone was quite prominent and his feathers weren't in very good condition. She was also still handfeeding him but told me that he was only taking a few ml and it was only because his slightly younger brother was still feeding but she told me that he's mostly eating independently. Stupidly I still went through with taking him despite the alarm bells going off in my head.

I got him home and he started crying for food so I figured it was just him being a baby and in a new place so I gave him some veggies, pellets and seed and tucked him into bed for the night. The next day he barely touched his food at all and was still screaming so I went and grabbed some formula from the local petshop (the breeder had told me which brand she used when we were first emailing each other) and he absolutely gulped it down. I weighed him and he was only a tiny 70g. I started him back on a feeding schedule of only 1 feeding before bed but he was constantly crying all day and not eating on his own so I amped it up to 3 feedings per day.

After a few days, I noticed his crop wasn't emptying as fast so I gave him a little apple sauce with his formula which has worked quite well for me in the past when chicks digestion starts slowing down a little but he didn't respond to that at all and I woke up several days ago to find his little crop still with food in it and some gas so I rushed him to the vet. 

The vet found him to have a bacterial infection and a secondary yeast infection so he's on some antibiotics and antifungal treatment twice per day. The vet suggested that the infection is throughout his whole digestive tract so it's likely that he's been sick from before I got him. I contacted the breeder and found out that she actually bought him and his brothers as chicks to handfeed so she doesn't know their history or anything. Plus she said that one of his siblings was severely stunted and didn't survive. Thanks for the info!!  She's offered me a refund and promised that she had no idea but I haven't heard back from her and she could definitely have mentioned the stunted, deceased sibling before I bought the little fellow!

My problem is that he never stops screaming. I feed his little crop until it's as full as I can safely go without stretching it (usually about 12ml per feeding) but he still cries constantly. He's in a partially covered heated cage while he's recovering but he's so distressed being in there by himself. He runs wildly back and forward until I take him out and then he screams and bobs for food even though his crop is completely stuffed. He's been on the medication for 3 days now and I've noticed his crop mobility is a lot better which is good but it's still not great. I'm so badly hoping that he's screaming due to feeling unwell from to the infection and even the side effects of the medication. He calms down a tiny bit when I have him cuddled up against me for scritches but only for a few minutes at a time and then he starts screaming again. 

I'm also worried that he's not even trying to eat on his own. He pecks at the food a little but doesn't seem interested. I can't even consider taking away one of his 3 daily feedings because he'll scream even more. I feel like I'm at my wits end, especially because I never intended to have to handfeed a baby 3 times daily and I can't stand his constant crying. My housemates are getting really fed up too, understandably. Luckily they're animal lovers and they're being very understanding but the little guy nearly knocks the house down with the intensity of his screeching at all hours of the day starting from early morning up until I cover his cage to sleep at night.

I'm really hoping he'll get better once the infections are cleared up and his little system is running smoothly again but I'm a little scared that it'll never end and I'll have this adult bird who still needs handfeeding haha. Advice and support would be absolutely wonderful right now if you have anything to offer. Thanks for reading!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow...I'm so sorry this happened to you! That's really sad--but here's how I look at situations like this: at least you got him to make him better. Had anyone else who did not know warning signs of problems or how to handfeed he probably would be gone by now. So when you're sizing up all the trouble this baby has caused think of what you've done for him..and feel good about yourself.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks bjknight93. I'm trying to keep that in mind but it's really hard knowing that he's do distressed and hearing him cry all the time. I'll just be so glad once the antibiotics kicks in and he's weaned and fat and healthy


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I know that I do not know as much about birds as a lot of the experts on here but I think I would just give a call to the vet with an update and see what he thinks. You didn't say, but I assume that you are weighing the little one. I am sorry you are having such a bad time but he sure is lucky to have you taking care of him. Shame on that breeder!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like the poor little guy was underfed for a long time, and what he's doing now might be psychological screaming because he hasn't figured out yet that he's well nourished now. I hope he will notice it and settle down before too long.

You might want to change your feeding strategy. Our most experienced breeder (srtiels) recommends feeding 10% of body weight at each feeding and says that feeding more than this slows down the absorption process. So you might want to cut back a bit on the amount at each feeding and maybe add a fourth feeding so he gets the same amount of food overall. 

We have a sticky on feeding and development issues at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27514 Some of the information here might be helpful. 

Underfeeding and stunting issues will cause delays in normal development. He will eventually learn to feed himself but the timetable will be slower than average.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

You are such a good bird owner to take him under your wing. :lovebirds: Looks like he hasn't gotten some good TLC for awhile. Good thing you came along.  Good luck with your new little precious.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

delawaregirl said:


> I know that I do not know as much about birds as a lot of the experts on here but I think I would just give a call to the vet with an update and see what he thinks. You didn't say, but I assume that you are weighing the little one. I am sorry you are having such a bad time but he sure is lucky to have you taking care of him. Shame on that breeder!!


Sorry, I forgot to mention that. I've been weighing him daily since he came home and he's up to just under 80g after just over 2 weeks of living with me which I'm very pleased with. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

tielfan said:


> It sounds like the poor little guy was underfed for a long time, and what he's doing now might be psychological screaming because he hasn't figured out yet that he's well nourished now. I hope he will notice it and settle down before too long.
> 
> You might want to change your feeding strategy. Our most experienced breeder (srtiels) recommends feeding 10% of body weight at each feeding and says that feeding more than this slows down the absorption process. So you might want to cut back a bit on the amount at each feeding and maybe add a fourth feeding so he gets the same amount of food overall.
> 
> ...


That's my thought exactly - he's so used to being underfed that he can't wrap his mind around not having to scream for more. I already expect him to be well off the usual timetable - I'm essentially treating him like a 3-4 week old chick due to his weight and behaviour in the hope it'll settle him in, get some weight on and also to get him feeling well again. Thanks for your reply


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

rainfeather said:


> You are such a good bird owner to take him under your wing. :lovebirds: Looks like he hasn't gotten some good TLC for awhile. Good thing you came along.  Good luck with your new little precious.


Thanks so much


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little guy. He was very lucky that you got him. I hope he settles down soon.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

You are a saint for caring for this little guy's needs.

The advice given makes sense. I hope you and he gets some relief real soon.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't want to read and run. Sounds like you have your hands full but if he takes to the medication then hopefully he'll be much better in a matter of weeks x
Good luck to you both


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks very much again everyone for your lovely words and well wishes. 

As an update - Archer is doing a lot better after his crop has returned to normal mobility and the infections have cleared up too. He seems to be settling down a lot too with the screaming. I've been trying to only feed 8ml or less three times a day and he's adjusting to it really well. It takes a few minutes but once he realises that his crop is pretty full - he stops screaming for more and is happy just to cuddle. He's also put on a few grams and his keelbone is much less prominent, yay!

On a side note, I spoke to the 'breeder' and she refunded my money which is a big win and covered a little of his vet bill and medications


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great news, keep us posted


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Well. At least the breeder tried to make things right. Glad everything is getting better for you and theblittle one.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad to hear that he is doing better,keep us updated.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! I would not have even thought of talking with the breeder, I would have thought that they were only in for the money if the bird was in those conditions! But this "breeder" seems like a good hearted person!Or just wants a good reputation.  and not a healthy bird.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope your little one improves fast.Congrats on being such a good bird owner.Lucky little guy ! Bless him X x


----------

